# A New Challenger Has Entered The Arena...



## Whorse (Dec 12, 2011)

Hai!!
Im just starting up on the forums and got really excited about a game place 
Not alot of people whould believe it but im a hardcore gamer x3
Ummm.. im currently wreaking havok in-
Diablo 2
Starcraft 2
WoW
League of Legends
TF2
And Bloodline Champions
However im JUST starting Bloodline champions and TF2-
Was looking for anyone who would be willing to help me out
BL has a learning curve so steep it loops around and slaps your ass :/
Anyways throwing my gloves into the arena
Hope to see some of you in game soon x3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 12, 2011)

Whorse said:


> hardcore


No. Stop that.

Also, I've never played any of those, except WoW, which bored the shit out of me.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, I've never played any of those, except WoW, which bored the shit out of me.


Then why did you even post??


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

Whorse said:


> Not alot of people whould believe it but im a hardcore gamer x3



I laugh every time someone says something like this.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I laugh every time someone says something like this.


Are you laughing because of the word choice, or because of what she's putting her time into?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 12, 2011)

Can't be a hardcore gamer without being Korean, bro.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Are you laughing because of the word choice, or because of what she's putting her time into?



Because stepping forward and saying that you're a "hardcore gamer" is stupid, and the fact that the majority of the games listed are rather mainstream, casual, and accessible doesn't help.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 12, 2011)

So

Is your name a portmanteau of horse and worse, or horse and whore? Or is it a rare and commendable _triple portmanteau_?

Either way, I love portmanteaus, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, welcome to the fun. But for now on, instead of calling yourself a 'hardcore' gamer, for our sakes, why not call yourself an 'Xtreme' gamer instead?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Because stepping forward and saying that you're a "hardcore gamer" is stupid, and the fact that the majority of the games listed are rather mainstream, casual, and accessible doesn't help.


None of those are games I'd consider casual. Mainstream games =/= casual games. Casual games are intended for all audiences, and the listed games are clearly intended for people who, you know, play games. Also, hardcore is, from what I've seen on GameFAQs, what people generally consider to be the term opposite of casual.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 12, 2011)

None of those games are even funnnnnn.

Play some Bayonetta.


----------



## Whorse (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol ... dear god
Who would of thought a single word without any signifigent context would cause suck ruckus
OK!!
I get it you don't enjoy the term "hardcore"
Even though its more of a personal title without and real life applications and your making it sound like I killed a puppy
How about I change it to "I like to game alot"
Would that keep the sodding forum trolls at rest?
Your just making yourselves look like elitist douche bags-
At the very least put WHY
I find it amuseing people put such wieght in something that dosen't effect them in anyway
And is really of no importance to the subject or to the ENTIRE post
Cause really - its just kinda sad
Ty for your time.

(On an added note- The ONLY reason I used the term "Hardcore" was to get the idea across to an audience I have absolutely no back ground info on- that I game often- And I game to win "And have fun of course ^_^" It was just useing a term so suggest these traits as to give people a solid idea I don't play farmville.... again just trying to make people understand :/)


----------



## Whorse (Dec 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Are you laughing because of the word choice, or because of what she's putting her time into?


Andddd I'm a boy


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> None of those are games I'd consider casual. Mainstream games =/= casual games. Casual games are intended for all audiences, and the listed games are clearly intended for people who, you know, play games. Also, hardcore is, from what I've seen on GameFAQs, what people generally consider to be the term opposite of casual.



If you ask me, games that have extremely huge learning curves are the hardcore games.



Whorse said:


> Lol ... dear god
> Who would of thought a single word without any signifigent context would cause suck ruckus
> OK!!
> I get it you don't enjoy the term "hardcore"
> ...



Did you honestly get that pissed off with just that? This forum may not be for you, I'm afraid. We're not a hugbox, and someone getting offended by just that is going to have a shit time here.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> If you ask me, games that have extremely huge learning curves are the hardcore games.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you honestly get that pissed off with just that? This forum may not be for you, I'm afraid. We're not a hugbox, and someone getting offended by just that is going to have a shit time here.




Anyone ever tried Dwarf Fortress, because fuck me, the learning curve in that game is just a giant wall in the process of falling over on you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

Slighted said:


> Anyone ever tried Dwarf Fortress, because fuck me, the learning curve in that game is just a giant wall in the process of falling over on you.



Indeed. Or ArmA, X3, the old Red Orchestra, EVE, stuff like that. Anything that provides a decent level of guidance and assistance to the player isn't "hardcore" in my eyes.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 12, 2011)

Of course, I've always had a huge fondness for roguelikes, I guess those can be pretty hardcore, too.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2011)

Whorse said:


> Andddd I'm a boy


Sorry, I usually assume people's genders based on their avatars.





Whorse said:


> Your just making yourselves look like elitist douche bags-


Welcome to FurAffinity Forums!!





Gibby said:


> If you ask me, games that have extremely huge learning curves are the hardcore games.


I dunno, I think I'd just call those hard games.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 12, 2011)

Learning curves? How bout Jeckyll and Hyde?  I don't think that game even has a learning curve, just a...curve. or something. The designs just plain random at times.

And wait woah woah

this is an introduction, not a gaming bit


----------



## Tycho (Dec 12, 2011)

fuck yeah roguelikes
fuck yeah dwarf fortress
fuck yeah tyrian (YES IT IS HARDCORE BULLET-HELL GAMES ARE HARDCORE)
not-so-fuck yeah EVE

\m/ HARDCORE GAMER \m/




Slighted said:


> Of course, I've always had a huge fondness for roguelikes, I guess those can be pretty hardcore, too.



If anything could be called hardcore, it's them.  IVAN is arguably the most difficult game I have ever seen or read about.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 12, 2011)

Do you _play_ Dwarf Fortress? I mean, beyond turning it on and leaving in frustration after a half and hour? I keep trying to crack that nut of a game, but it vexs me! No game has ever made me feel so stupid as that one.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 12, 2011)

Slighted said:


> Do you _play_ Dwarf Fortress? I mean, beyond turning it on and leaving in frustration after a half and hour? I keep trying to crack that nut of a game, but it vexs me! No game has ever made me feel so stupid as that one.



Yeah, you play it.  Though you don't control the dwarves DIRECTLY you do set commands, like "chop down trees", and the dwarf most qualified to do it will do it assuming he's not busy with something else.  It's all about telling them to do things and how to do them, and then letting them carry out the orders without the player actually directly clicking on & commanding like in an RTS.  They have minds and temperaments of their own and you have to learn how to accommodate some of these things to keep them happy and productive.  They interact with each other on various levels, including romantic, and make friends and enemies and spouses and children (which grow into dwarves who can work alongside their parents).


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow is only hardcore if you played in Vanilla. 

Besides, I hate how many people call themselves hardcore gamers, yet most of them just play CoD or Halo all the time.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 12, 2011)

I gotta try to get into it again, because its exactly the kind of game I adore, but my attention span is not so hot. That, or find an old Shiren rom and play that again...


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Besides, I hate how many people call themselves hardcore gamers, yet most of them just play CoD or Halo all the time.


Because no matter how hard a game is, it will never be as hard as fighting a top player.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Indeed. Or ArmA, X3, the old Red Orchestra, EVE, stuff like that. Anything that provides a decent level of guidance and assistance to the player isn't "hardcore" in my eyes.



Mentioning the original Neverwinter Nights on D&D Hardcore rules is probably going to get me either killed or laughed at.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 12, 2011)

what the fuck is a hardcore gamer


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 12, 2011)

Bitches, please. You all know you're only hardcore if you pwn at CS:S.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 12, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Mentioning the original Neverwinter Nights on D&D Hardcore rules is probably going to get me either killed or laughed at.



The "original" NWN or the AOL game NWN?  Probably not the latter I know, but clarification is a nice thing


----------



## Ames (Dec 12, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Bitches, please. You all know you're only hardcore if you pwn at CS:S.



CSS is for pussies.  Quake is where it's at.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 12, 2011)

JamesB said:


> CSS is for pussies.  Quake is where it's at.



Psh, whatever, noob.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow hardcore is such a controversial word. Kind of sad how your would get more of a reaction from gamers if you said you're a hardcore gamer than if you say somethings gay in a game.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 12, 2011)

hardcore gamer is the kind of term some fag on cod would use to describe himself because he can bunny-hop around a map and press the mouse button or pull the trigger on their controller


----------



## DW_ (Dec 12, 2011)

Tycho said:


> The "original" NWN or the AOL game NWN?  Probably not the latter I know, but clarification is a nice thing



BioWare's version -- I wasn't even alive for the AOL one afaik.


----------



## Whorse (Dec 12, 2011)

The amount of troll in this thread pleases me
Muhahaha


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 13, 2011)

Whorse said:


> The amount of troll in this thread pleases me
> Muhahaha



Do you even know what trolling _is_, Whorse?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Do you even know what trolling _is_, Whorse?


Considering not a single post in this thread has really kept in line with the original topic, and has been focusing on the use of a single word which has been exaggerated beyond belief by everyone here, I'd say he does.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 13, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Considering not a single post in this thread has really kept in line with the original topic, and has been focusing on the use of a single word which has been exaggerated beyond belief by everyone here, I'd say he does.



Going off-topic is trolling?

Ohkay.

There was hardly a topic to begin with anyway. It's nothing more than an intro thread that got put into the games discussion instead.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Going off-topic is trolling?
> 
> Ohkay.
> 
> There was hardly a topic to begin with anyway. It's nothing more than an intro thread that got put into the games discussion instead.


"In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion." - Wikipedia

Do YOU know what trolling is?

And how is this an intro thread? The guy's looking for people to play Bloodline and TF2 with, which is perfectly in line with the rest of the topics in this forum.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 13, 2011)

Being a troll is just being a dick because you can. This is the internet. Going off-topic is not a dickish move. Wikipedia isn't always correct, it isn't the word of the internet.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Being a troll is just being a dick because you can. This is the internet. Going off-topic is not a dickish move. Wikipedia isn't always correct, it isn't the word of the internet.


"It's not trolling because it's not _my_ definition of trolling."


----------



## Aidy (Dec 13, 2011)

So what about everyone else who apparently trolls?
Are they not trolls? They exist outside of forums, you know. In fact, they exist in things that are completely different, just take a look at ED.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> So what about everyone else who apparently trolls?
> Are they not trolls? They exist outside of forums, you know. In fact, they exist in things that are completely different, just take a look at ED.


The definition I posted wasn't exclusive to forums...


----------



## Whorse (Dec 13, 2011)

Sigh... all I wanted was to find some people who wanted to play a game :/
Instead you all went crazy
Shame


----------



## Xenke (Dec 13, 2011)

_The only hardcore is being hardcore at Bayonetta~_

All o' y'all suck.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 13, 2011)

This thread went full-retard before it was created.


----------



## Carnie (Dec 13, 2011)

JamesB said:


> CSS is for pussies.  Quake is where it's at.



How dare you.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 13, 2011)

Whorse said:


> Sigh... all I wanted was to find some people who wanted to play a game :/
> Instead you all went crazy
> Shame




This is better than a couple of disinterested 'welcome!' posts, isn't it?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 13, 2011)

Whorse said:


> Sigh... all I wanted was to find some people who wanted to play a game :/
> Instead you all went crazy
> Shame


well i don't play and rts games, so sowwi.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Dec 14, 2011)

The term "hardcore" has accrued other meanings Whores.  "Xtreme" was suggested to avoid the misconstruing of your intended message.  
Sorry to say, but this forum is not so much fur and fluff as tooth and claw.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 14, 2011)

You are only a hardcore gamer if you avoid the sun, have less sex than a brick, your blood has been turned into pure mountain dew, and your current diet cannot keep the scurvy monster away.


Or if your ass is too big for the toilet and your  body odor is can be denoted as stale Cheetos and elephant fecal matter. :V


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2011)

I like how Zeke's definition has nothing to do with games.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 14, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I like how Zeke's definition has nothing to do with games.



It has to do with the exact figure of a hadcore gamer and things associated with it. :V
I'm a semi-casual so my inferior opinion means nothing. And I have a vagina too. :V


----------

